# css - fonts - problem



## missy (31. August 2003)

ich hab meine seite mit css gemacht,
zum ersten mal *g
naja bei mir auf dem rechner sieht die so aus, wie sie auch aussehn soll,
doch bei andren sieht die schriftart nich so aus.
ich hab ne standartschrift : verdana,arial, helvetica genommen.
bei andren sieht die schrift total  blöd  aus 

so soll sie aussehn:







und hier meine site :
klick me 

könnt ihr mir sagen wie die bei euch aussieht 


bei andren sieht die so dünn und schief aus,
also es is ne ganze andre schrift 

ich bin schon am verzweifeln,
wie soll man ne website machen wenns jeder doch anders sieht. 

hier is der css den ich drinnen habe:


```
<style type="text/css">
body
{
background:
000000;

font: bold 10px verdana arial helvetica;
color: FFFFFF;
}
a {text-decoration: none; color: #BFBFBF}
a:hover {text-decoration: underline overline; color: #FFFFFF; font face="bold";}
a:active {text-decoration: underline overline; #FFFFFF; font face="bold"; }
BODY
{
SCROLLBAR-BASE-COLOR: #8F8F8F; SCROLLBAR-ARROW-COLOR: #000000;
}
</style>
```

da is doch nichts falsch oder?


----------



## schnubbl (31. August 2003)

hmmm setzt die mal nur auf eine schriftart fest ... scheint so als würde der bei dir lokal arial als standard nehmen und bei anderen verdana ... ich persönlich empfehle generell immernur eine schriftart ... weil so kann man nur festsetzten das nur diese genutzt wird ... hmm weil bei mir is das optimized blablabla echt kagge zu lesen ... hmmmw enn ich nur wüsste welche schriftart es ist ... ich glaub verdana ... hmm kanns ein das du die net hast und deswegen auf ariel springst ... oder umgedreht ... verstehst ?


----------



## missy (31. August 2003)

hmm aber diese drei schriften zusammen haben doch so viele loitz,
mir gefällt das so echt gut..
finds blöd dann nur eine zu nehmen..

also von den drei schriften habe ich alle fonts
allerdings welche ich als standart habe eingestellt habe weiss ich gar nich,
das is bei mir glaube tahoma..

wie gesagt ich sehe die schrift so, wie auf dem screen


----------



## schnubbl (31. August 2003)

jo dann find raus welche das auf dem screen ist und schreib die hin ... dann siehts immerso aus wie aufm screen egal bei wem ... weil überlagert ja die standardschriftart


----------



## missy (31. August 2003)

naja ich hab jetz arial genommen
aber richtig gut finden tu ichs nich 
der macht die schrift jetz nich mehr bold

so sieht die schrift jetz bei mir aus:






und bei euch?


----------



## Daxi (31. August 2003)

Da ist ein Fehler drin. Der Hintergrund ist (zumindest in Opera) weiß. Dies resultiert aus diesem Code:

```
body
{
background:
000000;
```

1. Befehle mit Eigenschaft immer in eine Zeile.
2. Farben in Hexangaben haben ein # vor dem eigentlichen Wert.
3. Öffnet mal eine Klammer, schließt man diese dann auch wieder...

Das ist richtig:

```
body
{
background-color: #000000;
}
```

background steht meines Wissens für das Hintergrundbild, welches dann mit url('datei.jpg') angegeben werden muss.


----------



## missy (31. August 2003)

aber ich hab doch noch das nach der farbe:
body
{
background:#000000;

font: bold 10px arial;
color: FFFFFF;
}
dann muss ich doch die klammer nich zumachen nach der hex zahl oder
weil wenn ich da ne klammer mache wie du geschrieben hast,
is bei mir alles anders wie es sein soll..
und das mit background 00000 is richtig weil das war der css von der index.htm
und da hab ich doch nen schwarzen hg und nich das .jpg

ich hab diese css auf jede seite..
wollte das eigentlich so seperat machen,
doch irgendwie ging das nich.. naja ich mach das jetz zum erstenmal,
so richtig seh ich da noch nich durch


----------



## Daxi (31. August 2003)

Sorry. Bin mir gewöhnt, dass in CSS keine Leerzeilen sind.

Dann stimmt das CSS aber auch noch nicht ganz.
Bei color muss du auch ein # davor machen.

Dann also so:

```
body
{
background: #000000;
font: bold 10px arial;
color: #FFFFFF;
}
```


----------



## missy (31. August 2003)

joa das hab ich jetz geändert 
und is das nun bei dir schwarz, also der HG ?

und siehst du die schrift so wie auf dem letzen screen

achja und nun geht die schrift bei mir aber nich mehr "bold"


----------



## Daxi (31. August 2003)

Der Hintergrund passt jetzt.

Du könntest mal den W3C-Validator anschaun.
Sind auf der Startseite schon 20 Fehler.
http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=h...nsitional&charset=iso-8859-1+(Western+Europe)
W3C-konforme Seite sind ziemlich sicher in allen Browsern funktionstüchtig.
Stellt zwar einiges an Arbeit dar (besonders das Board, die Teile kann man nur schwer validieren), doch ihr sperrt dann keine Browser aus.

Ich nutze Opera 7.11 und micht regt das immer auf, wenn ich ausgesperrt werde oder die Seite nur für IE gemacht ist. *@!# M$...


----------



## missy (31. August 2003)

danke für die seite 
hmm da sind aber fehler angezeigt (manchmal)
wo ich eigentlich dachte das is richtig,
also ich meine, ich weiss dann gar keine lösung. *g
weil da zeigt der immer an das irgen nen <tr> falsch is
aber das muss doch da sein 

naja ich guck mir das mal genauer an,
aber für nen anfänger is das gar net so leicht..


----------



## Daxi (31. August 2003)

Zum tr-Fehler:
Schau dir den 3. Fehler an, dann dürfte dir klar sein, warum da kein tr erlaubt ist.
Du schreibst (abgekürzt)

```
<div><table></div>
```
Du müsstest nur das div an das ENDE der Tabelle stellen und dann hast du mindestens 3 Fehler beseitigt.
Die Fehler, die "keine" sind, kommen daher, dass der Befehl nicht W3C-konform ist aber schon "eingebürgert" oder inoffizieller Standart ist.
Der Validator schaut ob es dem offiziellen Standart entspricht. Tut es aber nicht, das z.B. der Befehl von M$ oder Netscpae eingeführt wurede (siehe: marquee <- IE only. Von M$ eingeführt)...

Schön langsam kommen wir zu einer Homepage-Review...


----------



## missy (31. August 2003)

oki vielen dank 
nun hab ich nur noch 13 fehler *hihi ;-)
danach kommen fehler die haben was mit dem counter zutun,
aber den hab ich so kopiert wie ich ihn kopieren musste..


----------



## Daxi (31. August 2003)

Er meckert nur zwecks dem &-Zeichen.
Es wird in HTML als Einleitung für ein Sonderzeichen genommen. z.B. &copy; <- Copyright-Zeichen.
Er findet jetzt &style= und sagt &style kenn ich nicht als Sonderzeichen. -> Fehler.

Ersetze das &-Zeichen durch &amp; (HTML-Sonderzeichen für das &) und du hast keine Probleme mehr (in der Startseite)...  

*edit:*
<script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript" src="http://fc.webmasterpro.de/counter.php?name=MissSixty22&amp;style=28dark&amp;b=120&amp;h=018"></script>

*edit:*
Das Forum weigert sich das richtig zu schreiben. Ist jetzt als Anhang im nächsten Post dabei.

Dann ist das W3C-konform


----------



## Daxi (31. August 2003)

Hier der verbesserte Code, nachdem das Forum die richtige Anzeige verwehrt...


----------



## missy (31. August 2003)

danke 
nun is sie W3C Konform 

/edit:
habs ohne dein anhang geschafft  
aber trotzdem lieb von dir 

und danke nochmal !


----------



## Daxi (31. August 2003)

Freut mich, dass ich helfen konnte.
Falls du noch Fragen in die Richtung haben solltest nur Posten. Wir helfen dann.
Das ist immerhin der Sinn dieser Page...


----------



## missy (31. August 2003)

danke 

hab da auch noch ne kleine frage..
bei den links habe ich ne tabelle,
die so aufgebaut is:

<table >
<tr>
 <td> </td>
 <td> </td>
</tr>
<tr>
 <td> </td>
 <td> </td>
</tr>
</table>

auf meiner seite sieht das so aus:







nur die tabellen nebeneinander sind so dicht nebeneinander,
würde die gerne noch nen bissi nach aussen machen.
wie oder was muss ich eingeben, damit die auf der seite gleichmässig veteilt is..

hab die oberen beiden schon mit linksausgerichtet und mit rechtsausgerichtet 
aber da verändert sich nichts...



weisst du wie ich das meine


----------



## Daxi (31. August 2003)

Es besteht die Möglichkeit von cellspcing.
Das Attribut gibt die Zellenabstand in Pixel an.

<table cellspacing=2>
<tr>
<td> </td>
<td> </td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td> </td>
<td> </td>
</tr>
</table>


----------



## missy (31. August 2003)

danke 
hat geklappt und ich hab wieder dazu gelernt


----------



## sam (1. September 2003)

Noch was zum lernen: Netiquette (z.B. §12)


----------

